# Ender's Game is available on Kindle



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Ender's Game is finally available on the Kindle. Here is hoping the rest of Card's work makes it way to Kindle soon.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's a link:


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, yay! I remember loving Ender's Game. I never read the other ones, though. Are they good, too?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I prefer the Hegemon Series to the other Speaker books. I liked following the Battle School Kids through the aftermath of the war. The Speaker books focused more on the long term aftermath of the war and Ender as an adult. They are good but I felt more detached from the original series.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks like some of the Ender series is on Kindle, but not all of it, which doesn't make sense.  Books 1, 4, 5, 7, and 8 are Kindleized, the rest aren't.  Weird.  Time to start Klicking.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow. I just did a Google search for Ender's Game series and didn't realise there were so many! I thought there were, like, three.  Looks like I've got some reading to do. Although, I do want to wait until the whole series is up. I would hate to have to skip one or get it as a DTB.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's about time. I loved this series.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice.  A friend recommended that book to me back in 1998, when I was 18.  Bought and read it, loved it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I guess a lot of Tor Books are finally rolling out.  It's just a little haphazard ... I've been wanting Card's Tales of Alvin Maker and 2 & 4 are out - which is an improvement but still ..... although, to be fair, I like a lot of cards older stuff than the newer things.   I'm getting a little tired of the Ender Series ...


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

dnagirl said:


> It looks like some of the Ender series is on Kindle, but not all of it, which doesn't make sense. Books 1, 4, 5, 7, and 8 are Kindleized, the rest aren't. Weird. Time to start Klicking.


welcome to the world of book series on Kindle..its very frustrating


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Did anyone read his _Lovelock_? I thought that was a great story and it was supposed to be a trilogy -- but he never wrote any more! Maybe I was the only one who liked it??

I also liked his _Memory of Earth _ series.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I liked Memory of Earth and the Alvin Maker series. Like most deries books I tend to find that the books are less interesting as the series progresses. Some how they develop an inertia that slows them down. I am experiencing this in the Wheel of Time series right now.

I like that the Shadow series has not fallen into this same general trap. Maybe it is because the kids are growing and aging but they are still familiar and the locations are familiar so the books continue to feel grounded. The Speaker for the Dead and the other foloow ons start introducing so many new characters and locations that I lose a certain amount of interest.

What really impresses me is that he is not preachy in his novels. I was surprised when I found out that he was Mormon. I am sure that there are some nods to the Mormon faith in his books but I have never noticed them. I like that he has figured out a way of writing that is high quality and in no way evangelical. Although I have avoided some of his religious based series because I don't want to run into that possibe problem.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I just read Ender's Shadow and it was very good. The same timeframe as Ender's Game but from a different person't Point of View. I imagine that is difficult to pull off and he did it well. I'd love to pick up Ender's Game, but I have a hard time buying it for more than the paperback.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I had no problem paying that price but it is an individual decision. The Shadow books follow Bean and Peter.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Great news, I've been meaning to re-read this, now's the chance. Thanks, ProfCrash, and NogDog. I purchased through the link from NogDog, so does that mean a small % goes to  kindleboards?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

suicidepact said:


> Great news, I've been meaning to re-read this, now's the chance. Thanks, ProfCrash, and NogDog. I purchased through the link from NogDog, so does that mean a small % goes to kindleboards?


Yup!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I am going to sample this


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

I've been waiting for this book for months and I lit up when I saw this but it's still not available in the UK


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

that sucks

The formatting is fine. There are a few words were they are missing a space but other then that I am not noticing any problems.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I read one story from the Ender's Game characters in the magazine he started...uhm.  Intergalactic...medicine?  I will have to look it up.  Anyway, obviously he can write.  But almost too well.  The story was so...heartbreaking.  I mean.  But all his stories that I have read are like that.  They hit kinda hard.  They're going along, feeling like an adventure or wild ride and then. Bam.  Consequences...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Intergalatic Medicine Show.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Just noticed today that _Pastwatch: The Redemption of Christopher Columbus_ is now available. This is one book that I have been waiting for!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Excellent book. And a timely thread, too. I've been thinking about grabbing my old copy of ENDER'S GAME and rereading it (for the upteenth time).


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I haven't read any of the newer Ender books - they're sitting on my bookcase - yes, I know--aghast--they're paperbacks.  In any case, it's time to get reading I guess.  I really loved the first Ender books.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Just noticed today that _Pastwatch: The Redemption of Christopher Columbus_ is now available. This is one book that I have been waiting for!


This is, I think, his only foray into Alternate History. It's not the best Alt Hist I've read, but read it 3 times, so it's still pretty good. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> This is, I think, his only foray into Alternate History. It's not the best Alt Hist I've read, but read it 3 times, so it's still pretty good. I hope you enjoy it.


Oh, I own the paperback and have read it multiple times.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

That's weird, I've just received this in an email from Amazon: "Greetings from Amazon.com.
We're writing about your recent Kindle purchase of Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card. The version you received contained some errors that have been corrected.
An updated version of Ender's Game is now available. It's important to note that when we send you the updated version, you will lose any highlights, your last page read, and bookmarks made in your current version and the locations of any notes may not match the updated copy of the book.
If you wish to receive the updated version, please let us know via e-mail at [email protected]
If you prefer, you can reach us by phone directly and toll free from many countries by clicking the Contact Us option in the right-hand column of our Kindle Support pages at:
http://www.amazon.com/kindlesupport
We apologize for any inconvenience caused and thank you for your business with Amazon.
Sincerely,
Customer Service Department
Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com."

I didn't realize that Amazon were giving you the option if you want to switch, but I guess they won't touch the file because it's not an issue of copyright, ie- Orwell or Harry Potter books. I can respect how they have handled this, and since I have yet to start reading it, I guess I'll be grabbing the modified copy after I back up the old one to my hard drive.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have read it and am getting the fixed copy. I am guessing it is fixing some of the typos that occur in the second half of the book.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> This is, I think, his only foray into Alternate History. It's not the best Alt Hist I've read, but read it 3 times, so it's still pretty good. I hope you enjoy it.


Oh, I own the DTB and have read it mutiple times.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I just stumbled on this at Orson Scott Card's website, Hatrack River:

We have been made aware of several problems with the newly-released eBooks of Ender's Game, Speaker for the Dead, and several other OSC titles. Tor is aware of the problem and would like to apologize and let you know that steps are being taken to correct the files as soon as possible, beginning with Ender's Game. Therefore, we suggest that you wait to purchase any OSC eBooks until we can get these problems resolved. We'll do our best to update our website as the corrected titles become available.

For those of you who have already purchased the defective eBooks, Tor plans to replace your files. We'll let you know how that will work once we have the details

I have not, however, received a mail from Amazon telling me there's a new version.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I have not, however, received a mail from Amazon telling me there's a new version.


Reading the text you quoted, it appears that the new versions are not yet prepared.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Reading the text you quoted, it appears that the new versions are not yet prepared.


well, I can want it all .....


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Reading the text you quoted, it appears that the new versions are not yet prepared.


The new version of Ender's Game is ready and will be uploaded to your kindle as soon as you let CS know you want it. I got mind a week or so ago.


----------

